# Big brown spider



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Anish said:


> :lol: Those guys are a riot to watch when they are doing battle with each other. I used to have them in the house I lived in down state. They would get on the ceiling and go around.


Used to do that too! We used to catch them and toss them in a box and cover it and watch them duke it out. Yes beer was involved. We still have a few where we live now. Just saw one the size of a quarter the other day. They dont do no harm to me so i just leave them alone


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

jasonvanorder said:


> Used to do that too! We used to catch them and toss them in a box and cover it and watch them duke it out. Yes beer was involved. We still have a few where we live now. Just saw one the size of a quarter the other day. They dont do no harm to me so i just leave them alone


 
:lol: 

I'm pro-spider. I sure as h*** don't want them on me, but they do enough good that I wouldn't do them any harm.


----------

